# Working for deliveroo



## L14M (5 Feb 2017)

Hey Guys and Girls!

It's been a hella while since i've posted on here, but thought i'd shed some light on what it's like working for deliveroo for any of you who have been thinking about doing it. Now I want to make it explicitely clear that I am in no way plugging deliveroo (as it's a pretty crap company to work for, conditions and security wise). But I am currently a student using it as a lifeline. I do however get a bonus for referring any of you, and you also get a £50 bonus for being referred as an incentive! (See the link at the bottom - once you've actually understood it's downsides)

Going to be completely honest - i'm fairly broke at the moment paying my way through my commercial pilot course. There is only so much I can put on a bank loan. So i'm forced to ride for deliveroo. I'm on £3.75 per delivery, it's alright. At peak times, averaging 4 deliveries an hour, not including tips = at least £15 per hour. Plus the maintenance of your bike. The money is decent for the work you do, usually. Otherwise if you're in a quiet zone, you get an hourly rate. £6 or 7 per hour plus £1 per delivery. Considering you could just sit and watch the world go by, if there was no deliveries, it's not too shabby. The people you meet are also pretty damn nice.

The gear you get given is pretty damn good. Honestly, i've tested this stuff in the worst of conditions. The jacket is very, very, very waterproof, windproof and yet not too warm. It's the best quality cycling jacket i've ever had. Plus it's got a good amount of reflective area. The bag - well, i'm not going to lie. You do and will look like a Knob with it. But if you correctly adjust and load it, (C.g being as close to your back as possible) it's actually pretty decent.

*Now the bad part*, Weather. You need to work no matter what. Once you've accepted a delivery, you must finish it, unless it's exceptional circumstances and you need another rider to take over the delivery. NO garuenteed pay. It's pretty annoying doing a 5 hour shift and getting the same pay as if you had a really good 2 hour shift. But that's the nature of the job. If you're willing to work peak times, you can earn a killing. Especially if it's a bonus day (when the weather is poor and they offer something like a £15 bonus for 10 deliveries).

Likewise, I was knocked off a few months back, through no fault of mine, but a left hook. Details swapped. Ah well, smack happens, I'm young and made of magic and rubber, so I finished the delivery. It was only after that I realised the adrenaline had kept me going, I had slit my face, cracked helmet and a huge bruise. Oh and a slightly damaged bikes (RIP my shifters). Deliveroo honestly did not give a ****. They were made aware of the crash. No follow up call when I hadn't been working for a few weeks, nothing. But that's what this company is like.

They also occasionally screw your pay up, forcing you to chase down the Philippeno call center operators until they correct it!

So the summary:

If you need extra dosh, don't like working in an office or having a line manager etc it's the best thing ever! Being paid good money (for an unskilled job), keeping fit, being out doors and stuff it's awesome. Put up with the crap and it's a very chilled out job, good money and the free taste card and deliveroo discount are pretty damn good!

If you have any questions, please ask. I will be as *honest *as I need to be!

Otherwise, if you'd like to work for deliveroo, and get an extra £50 bonus for joining working with them, please use this link: https://deliveroo.co.uk/apply

Cheers,

L14M


----------



## r04DiE (5 Feb 2017)

Great insight there and thanks.


----------



## L14M (5 Feb 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Great insight there and thanks.


No problem, just trying to show the actual inside of the company!

I wouldn't want to to anything different in my current position, despite the bad parts. It's lovely to be out on the road, enjoying myself and being paid for it. The guys you meet are almost always really nice guys. Getting friendly with the local takeaways and restaurants also has it's benefits when you need to take the misses out!


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2017)

Who insures the load?


----------



## midlife (5 Feb 2017)

Just out of curiosity how much do you make a month?

Shaun


----------



## L14M (5 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> Who insures the load?


It's covered by Deliveroo. If the food is damaged, cold, incorrect. The rider gets no ****. It's all sorted by Deliveroo. 

I've personally handed over a steamy paper bag (I always make a point of holding it from the bottom) and it then splatted all over her flat, after she walked a couple of steps with it! Deliveroo ordered her a replacement FOC - I know, I ended up delivering it!


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2017)

You might want to join a cycling organisation that covers you for legal if you get knocked off again and 3rd party (you run into a ped or car, I almost got splatted as a ped by an unlit Deliveroo rider myself). Check the small print that you'd be covered while working etc


----------



## L14M (5 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> Just out of curiosity how much do you make a month?
> 
> Shaun


That varies directly on how much I work.

Working on the basis of:
Sat night: £56.25 plus tips (about 4 hours)
Mon Night: £37.75 plus tips (about 4 hours) 
Wed Night: £37.75 plus tips (about 4 hours)

Tips are typically around £10+ per night.

Then if there are any bonus', or I work lunch etc. 

About £530 plus tips per month

They're now rolling out breakfast at £6 per delivery. Not tried it yet!


----------



## L14M (5 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> You might want to join a cycling organisation that covers you for legal if you get knocked off again and 3rd party (you run into a ped or car, I almost got splatted as a ped by an unlit Deliveroo rider myself). Check the small print that you'd be covered while working etc



Still a member of British Cycling. I believe they cover you even while working.

Some deliveroo riders are extremely lucky they haven't crashed yet. Some are genuinely good. But certainly not all.

We don't have a max delivery time, so why take risks?


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2017)

L14M said:


> Still a member of British Cycling. I believe they cover you even while working.
> 
> Some deliveroo riders are extremely lucky they haven't crashed yet. Some are genuinely good. But certainly not all.
> 
> We don't have a max delivery time, so why take risks?


They may use the fact that you were working at the time of any incident, to say you weren't covered.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Feb 2017)

L14M said:


> That varies directly on how much I work.
> 
> Working on the basis of:
> Sat night: £56.25 plus tips (about 4 hours)
> ...



Equates to about a tenner an hour, which is more than I guessed it would be.

About how many miles do you do?


----------



## Moodyman (6 Feb 2017)

Can you pick and choose your working days. Lets say yii only wanted to work Friday / Sat evenings?


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2017)

Interesting thread. 

MrsP has a work colleague that does Delivroo, for fun, says he enjoys it and keeps him fit, he doesn't need the money!

I was driving in London last Monday about 9pm it was dark, near Euston station and as I approached a t junction a delivery rider rode across not a single light on his bike.

Do Deliveroo have any checks and measures about the road worthiness of your bikes?


----------



## srw (6 Feb 2017)

L14M said:


> If you have any questions, please ask. I will be as *honest *as I need to be!
> 
> Otherwise, if you'd like to work for deliveroo, and get an extra £50 bonus for joining working with them, please use this link: https://deliveroo.co.uk/apply
> 
> and then this referral code: LI42981



Considering your "employer" can trace you using this referral code, and you've demonstrated in this thread already that their regard for their "staff" is non-existent I'd venture to suggest that being honest might be brave.


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2017)

Let me think. £200k a year, one month on, one month off, doing security on ships in the Indian ocean, or bust my balls for sweetie money with Deliveroo?


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2017)

Drago said:


> Let me think. £200k a year, one month on, one month off, doing security on ships in the Indian ocean, or bust my balls for sweetie money with Deliveroo?


But the OP is a student in the UK so the faraway ship option is probably not feasible


----------



## alicat (6 Feb 2017)

OP, you are probably breaching several company policies by naming the company and saying what it's like to work there. Be careful if you want to keep your job.


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2017)

L14M said:


> Still a member of British Cycling. I believe they cover you even while working.
> 
> Some deliveroo riders are extremely lucky they haven't crashed yet. Some are genuinely good. But certainly not all.
> 
> We don't have a max delivery time, so why take risks?


Are you taking action against the driver therefore? Or did you not seek medical attention? You do have 3 years so if you keep evidence of the damage to you and the bike, see what BCs lawyers say

Ts & Cs suggest you won't be covered as you were working as a 'courier' at the time


----------



## L14M (6 Feb 2017)

alicat said:


> OP, you are probably breaching several company policies by naming the company and saying what it's like to work there. Be careful if you want to keep your job.



Honestly, I'm just stating the facts. Nothing more than what I've already said to them when they have contacted me for feedback. 

Belive it or not, despite the bad points, I enjoy my job, and I'd recommend it to any of you! 

Now considering the company's reputation in the media, it's pretty obvious what the riders think, but we still work. Deliveroo has has a £100m investment. Which is nothing without us, the riders.


----------



## L14M (6 Feb 2017)

Moodyman said:


> Can you pick and choose your working days. Lets say yii only wanted to work Friday / Sat evenings?



Yep, fully flexible. I just turn up and sign in to the app. They allocate me a delivery. Honestly, it's superb for flexibility!


----------



## alicat (6 Feb 2017)

OP, I'm sure you are just stating the facts but some companies get funny about that sort of thing and I'd hate you to be out of a job as a result.


----------



## L14M (6 Feb 2017)

alicat said:


> OP, I'm sure you are just stating the facts but some companies get funny about that sort of thing and I'd hate you to be out of a job as a result.



Honestly, if they chucked me overboard, I'd just move on. It'd be a shame but not the end of the world! 

Deliveroo is a great company to work for, if you accept their shortcomings and I'd recommend it to any of you. Hence why I've given a link to sign up. If any of the management is reading this - then please think, isnt everybody saying this before referring people?


----------



## L14M (6 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> MrsP has a work colleague that does Delivroo, for fun, says he enjoys it and keeps him fit, he doesn't need the money!
> 
> ...


Right at the start. 

They're pretty strict actually. However if you don't maintain your bike, they probably won't notice. Shame really, Deliveroo make a great effort in the starting kit, giving free lights and other things!


----------



## L14M (6 Feb 2017)

Drago said:


> Let me think. £200k a year, one month on, one month off, doing security on ships in the Indian ocean, or bust my balls for sweetie money with Deliveroo?



Or 220k a year, 6 weeks on, 4 weeks off as a pilot in China. 

Just need to get there!


----------



## cubey (6 Feb 2017)

Social media policy of large organisations usually refers to, "Comments likely to damage the companies reputation" will not be tolerated, be careful.


----------



## mjr (6 Feb 2017)

L14M said:


> We don't have a max delivery time, so why take risks?


Is this a serious question? Paid per drop means less time means more drops means more money means they're basically encouraging their riders to go faster and let everyone else (and the NHS) pick up the pieces when they go beyond what's safe - it's the exact same problem as some commercial motorised deliveries.



classic33 said:


> They may use the fact that you were working at the time of any incident, to say you weren't covered.


It looks like the usual three cycling TP insurances don't cover it and you'd need to get a cycle courier policy:

Brutish Cycling "Who and what is not covered?... Occupational cycling and where the bike is a tool of trade."

CUK "you are covered for commuting to work and you are also covered for cycling to and from business addresses, but not for work as a cyclist e.g. as a courier or professional racing cyclist"

LCC "You are insured while you are using your cycle for private and professional purposes including business cycling, but not if you are specifically employed as a cyclist e.g. as a cyclist-messenger, a cycling trainer or a courier cyclist."



cubey said:


> Social media policy of large organisations usually refers to, "Comments likely to damage the companies reputation" will not be tolerated, be careful.


That may why the OP didn't explicitly mention the famous "Slaveroo" nickname and hashtag.


----------



## marinyork (6 Feb 2017)

cubey said:


> Social media policy of large organisations usually refers to, "Comments likely to damage the companies reputation" will not be tolerated, be careful.



The OP is *not an employee*, heck the OP* isn't* even a *worker*. So it's pretty much an academic discussion. I appreciate that there are people looking out for him though, but the reality is the OP has virtually no rights.


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2017)

L14M said:


> We don't have a max delivery time, so why take risks?


I quite like my food to arrive hot though, albeit not at the expense of rider safety


----------



## L14M (6 Feb 2017)

marinyork said:


> The OP is *not an employee*, heck the OP* isn't* even a *worker*. So it's pretty much an academic discussion. I appreciate that there are people looking out for him though, but the reality is the OP has virtually no rights.



Hit the nail on the head! 

I'm self employed... Technically.


----------



## L Q (6 Feb 2017)

L14M said:


> Hit the nail on the head!
> 
> I'm self employed... Technically.


If you are self employed do Deliveroo tax your pay or do you have to sort your own tax out?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2017)

We use Deliveroo all the time at work. Great service. Haven't had a bad delivery yet. Crack on guys. Keep earning money & keep riding.


----------



## Chris S (6 Feb 2017)

Drago said:


> Let me think. £200k a year, one month on, one month off, doing security on ships in the Indian ocean, or bust my balls for sweetie money with Deliveroo?


You might actually be in with a chance with Carol Vorderman on that sort of money


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Feb 2017)

Rather than worrying about what the OP said, I reckon Deliveroo will be pleased with it.

What is clearly a reasoned portrayal of the job suits them because there is a cost in signing on new riders and they don't want to do that only for the rider to quit after a couple of shifts.

The OP has also given a little more publicity to Deliveroo's referral scheme.

It wouldn't surprise me if Deliveroo used a version of the OP on their website under a 'What's it like riding for us?' tab.

Might even be worth the OP approaching them to see if they'd like him to bash something out - for a suitable fee.


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Feb 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Might even be worth the OP approaching them to see if they'd like him to bash something out - for a suitable fee.



Please - not into my food order!


----------



## roadrash (6 Feb 2017)

@Milkfloat you now owe me a new keyboard, this one is now covered in coffee , via my nostrils


----------



## L14M (6 Feb 2017)

L Q said:


> If you are self employed do Deliveroo tax your pay or do you have to sort your own tax out?



Deliveroo make it clear we are responsible for our own tax. 

Luckily I'm below the tax threshold, for now.


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2017)

L14M said:


> Deliveroo make it clear we are responsible for our own tax.
> 
> Luckily I'm below the tax threshold, for now.


I'd assume you should still be doing a tax return regardless


----------



## Fergs (6 Feb 2017)

But...but...nobody's asking the important Deliveroo question: 

do the owners know that the logo looks like a hand flicking the Vs?


----------



## growingvegetables (6 Feb 2017)

OT digression - it was touching to see just how many Leeds Deliveroo riders took at least a couple of hours off for this memorial ride. Giving up their earnings, no doubt. Nice one, lads.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Feb 2017)

Fergs said:


> do the owners know that the logo looks like a hand flicking the Vs?


If you are right handed then it's the peace sign with palm forward - at least I always do my hand gestures with the dominant hand.


----------



## mjr (6 Feb 2017)

jefmcg said:


> If you are right handed then it's the peace sign with palm forward - at least I always do my hand gestures with the dominant hand.


So you're the person still doing the "circling the whip" right-hand signal for a left turn!





(source)


----------



## jefmcg (6 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> So you're the person still doing the "circling the whip" right-hand signal for a left turn!
> View attachment 336443
> 
> (source)


Well, no, because I learnt to drive in a different jurisdiction, and though I read the highway code, my attention was not focused on the hand signal section. Where I learnt there was no left hand signal for drivers and (btw) a different stop signal. I think I baffled a few drivers before I worked out no one realised this means stop:





Also - I have occasionally made "gestures" while driving and riding. They are quite different to "signals"


----------



## Welsh wheels (6 Feb 2017)

L14M said:


> Hey Guys and Girls!
> 
> It's been a hella while since i've posted on here, but thought i'd shed some light on what it's like working for deliveroo for any of you who have been thinking about doing it. Now I want to make it explicitely clear that I am in no way plugging deliveroo (as it's a pretty crap company to work for, conditions and security wise). But I am currently a student using it as a lifeline. I do however get a bonus for referring any of you, and you also get a £50 bonus for being referred as an incentive! (See the link at the bottom - once you've actually understood it's downsides)
> 
> ...


I've worked for them for about 5 months but I'm leaving the job soon for various reasons. Personally these are my pros and cons:

Pros:

Can be decent pay
Discounts on restaurants
Customers and restaurant staff usually pleasant
Other riders often look out for each other

Cons:

More dangerous than you'd think, fast cycling in busy city centre traffic, especially after dark. All the hours greatly increases your chance of a nasty crash as well.
Pollution can have a significant effect on you - best to get a mask if you can
Very hard when busy and order after order is coming for 10 hours straight on the long shifts
Can only have a break for food etc if you sign out - and then you don't get paid for it.
They say you can work what hours you want but try to get you to work two weekend days in three.
Working weekends means you can say goodbye to your weekly club rides!
Management poor, difficult to sort things out.
Constantly employing new people, thus taking a lot of work away from others.
It will run your bike into the ground

I wouldn't say to anyone not to do it, but be prepared for a hard job.


----------



## mjr (6 Feb 2017)

How do they "try to get you to work two weekend days in three"?

Decades ago, after turning down bonus-rated work from a similar operation on what they called "a key date", (for reasons I don't remember but I suspect it was unavoidable) I was never offered any more work. Does Deliveroo prefer some users to others?


----------



## Welsh wheels (6 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> How do they "try to get you to work two weekend days in three"?
> 
> Decades ago, after turning down bonus-rated work from a similar operation on what they called "a key date", (for reasons I don't remember but I suspect it was unavoidable) I was never offered any more work. Does Deliveroo prefer some users to others?


Deliveroo riders are self-employed and supposed to be allowed to chose their own hours, but they told me a while after I joined that my availability to work shifts must included two weekend shifts in three. Nevertheless, I didn't do that and I got away with it. It's almost as if they realized that they weren't entitled to do that.


----------



## srw (6 Feb 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Deliveroo riders are self-employed and supposed to be allowed to chose their own hours, but they told me a while after I joined that my availability to work shifts must included two weekend shifts in three. Nevertheless, I didn't do that and I got away with it. It's almost as if they realized that they weren't entitled to do that.


I'd guess it depends on how many people they have on their roster. Certainly there are well-sourced stories of London Uber drivers (the business model's the same) being frozen out for refusing to work Uber's hours - and London is the sort of city where if someone refuses to be a slave to an invidious systems there's someone even more desperate just round the corner. South Wales may well have a smaller supply of willing/desperate riders than some parts of the world.


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Feb 2017)

Deliveroo on ITV tonight trying to slag them off but the reporter did four shifts and got 40p per hour over the minimum wage . he said he couldn't feed his family on that money , well don't do that job then ! 
I used to deliver pizza during my apprenticeship . I would earn £30 per week for slogging my guts out on a building site from 730 - 4 . Go home for a bath and dinner and then deliver pizza for about £120 a week 7-midnight . they had the same weekend policy but weekends where for going on the piss with the £120 i earnt delivering pizza and i made that very clear 
It all looks good to me if you want to get paid for riding about on a bike .


----------



## rualexander (21 Feb 2017)

When I did couriering for a very brief spell back in 1994, I found it to be much more tiring than going out for a regular bike ride due to the stop start nature of the cycling.


----------

